# Sapphire auf der Gamescom 2014 - LOOT-A-LICIOUS GAMERTAINMENT!



## Sapphiretech (4. August 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Unter  dem  Label  „DROPZONE“  bündeln  namhafte  Größen  aus  der  Hard-  und Softwarebranche ihre Kräfte auf der diesjährigen Gamescom in Köln. 
Mit einem bisher einmaligen Standkonzept präsentieren AMD, VPRO, SAPPHIRE, EIZO, KASPERSKY LAB, ENERMAX und KIEBEL.DE ihre Produktneuheiten der Gaming-Gemeinde. 
Begleitet wird das Showprogramm von verschiedenen Künstlern wie Deutschlands Red Bull Thre3style  Champion  ESKEI83  und  bekannten  YouTube-Stars  aus  dem  Hause  Tube  One  Networks.   
Alberto, Simon Desue, Commander Krieger und viele andere geben sich auf der Bühne die Klinke in die Hand.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT]*


----------



## Goyoma (4. August 2014)

Coole Aktion 

Kann leider durch fehlende Karten nicht dabei sein.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Geil . 

Schönes Ding leider keine Karten.

@Sapphire Ist die Verlosung der R290 Toxic immer noch gültig ?


----------



## Drauka (4. August 2014)

Hi. Ja R9 290X Toxic Verlosung läuft noch bis zum 10. August: https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/contest/8gbtoxic/


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Danke 

Werde später teilnehmen .


----------

